

Is Synesthesia a Brain Disorder? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/04/21/is-synesthesia-a-brain-disorder/

======
tmerr
The summary says the main question addressed is whether synesthesia is a brain
disorder. But that's a more loaded question than what the paper actually looks
at. The paper only asks whether it's a neurological condition. Without too
much nitpicking I'll say if you ask whether it's a disorder, you're
accidentally pulling in a question of whether synesthesia causes suffering,
which is irrelevant. All the cited paper investigates is whether synesthesia
is detectable at all by physically measuring the brain as opposed to relying
on subjective experience.

Aside I have to admit I am confused by the word "neurological". If a condition
is neurological does that mean it is rooted in the nervous system (which
includes the brain)? Is a condition that is rooted in the nervous system, but
we do not yet know how to observe or study it, still "neurological"? That
seems like the case for synesthesia.

